# Old shower trim plate and showerhead



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

I pulled this out of an old house a while back. Speakman valve was like a Niedecken. Yes the patent date is 1920. Valve wasn't leaking to bad!😬


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That thing is really cool. 100% made in USA you can bet. If anything we install now lasts nearly one hundred years it would be a miracle.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

rwh said:


> That thing is really cool. 100% made in USA you can bet. If anything we install now lasts nearly one hundred years it would be a miracle.


The body of the shower valve had to weigh 5 lb!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> The body of the shower valve had to weigh 5 lb!


Thats because its brass. Brass is very dense. Plastic is not very dense.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

What side of town did you pull it from?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

It was probably made in Wisconsin. Probably still working or repairable. But few people appreciate those qualities nowadays.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> What side of town did you pull it from?


Northwest.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

rwh said:


> That thing is really cool. 100% made in USA you can bet. If anything we install now lasts nearly one hundred years it would be a miracle.


 I'm impressed if anything lasts 5 years nowadays.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I think a Moentrol valve will last 5 years.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Great find !!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I love it when I come across things like that. If you don't keep it as a shop wall hanger, put it on Ebay, you'll get more than the scrap yard I bet. Here we have a new and used plumbing shop, I'm kinda friends with the owner, his dad started it in the 40's or fifties I think. Anytime I come across something oddball I bring it to him and he'll buy it.... some of my customers will spend double to repair something like that than put in something new. Some of them even wanted me to have faucets completely rebuilt and rechromed. So when I get a job like that... the only place I go is Jake's. 

Heck something that cool, I'd rebuild it and put it in my own home!


----------

